# EX18 form - apply for residency



## RobertRichardson (Jan 23, 2016)

The gov.uk and various other websites advise that by law you must apply for residency if you intend to live in Spain for more than 3 months (applies to eu nationals) and you are advised to do this within 3 months of moving 

Would anybody advise applying for this prior to moving and can this be done during a short trip to Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RobertRichardson said:


> The gov.uk and various other websites advise that by law you must apply for residency if you intend to live in Spain for more than 3 months (applies to eu nationals) and you are advised to do this within 3 months of moving
> 
> Would anybody advise applying for this prior to moving and can this be done during a short trip to Spain?


You don't apply - you register that you are living here.

You cannot do it until you actually _are_ living here


----------



## RobertRichardson (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you - I have now got copies of the forms (in English) and see it requires a Spanish address so presumed it would be done once you move over.

Am I right in saying I need an NIE number to open bank accounts etc - can this be done prior to moving over in order to rent property etc?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

RobertRichardson said:


> Thank you - I have now got copies of the forms (in English) and see it requires a Spanish address so presumed it would be done once you move over.
> 
> Am I right in saying I need an NIE number to open bank accounts etc - can this be done prior to moving over in order to rent property etc?


You can open a non-resident bank account with just your passport if you want.

However, if you want to get an NIE before moving over, you can but you would have to go to the consulate which is a bit of a phaf!

I would suggest waiting 'till you're here and get the NIE when you sign on the list of foreigners (aka residencia).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> You can open a non-resident bank account with just your passport if you want.
> 
> However, if you want to get an NIE before moving over, you can but you would have to go to the consulate which is a bit of a phaf!
> 
> I would suggest waiting 'till you're here and get the NIE when you sign on the list of foreigners (aka residencia).


But if you want to buy a house before you move here (a wise move), you need an NIE.


----------

